# England Premier League 31 Aug - 01 Sep



## OddsPoster (Aug 28, 2013)

Full Time Result
Closes1X2
31 Aug 14:45Manchester City - Hull City1.227.0015.00+183
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




31 Aug 17:00Cardiff City - Everton FC3.203.402.35+172
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



31 Aug 17:00Norwich City - Southampton FC2.803.302.70+141
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



31 Aug 17:00Newcastle United - Fulham FC2.253.403.40+172
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



31 Aug 17:00West Ham United - Stoke City2.053.404.00+172
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



31 Aug 19:30Crystal Palace - Sunderland AFC2.703.252.85+171
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



01 Sep 15:30West Bromwich Albion - Swansea City2.703.252.85+173
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



01 Sep 15:30Liverpool FC - Manchester United2.653.252.90+141
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



01 Sep 18:00Arsenal FC - Tottenham Hotspur2.153.553.50+174


----------



## Vasko (Aug 28, 2013)

Looking forward to Liverpool - Manchester. The problems with Rooney might affect Manchester. It is a good situation to bet on 1x.


----------



## test25 (Aug 28, 2013)

Arsenal vs Tottenham will be a better match. Im curious to see how the guests will fare against a big team.


----------



## Betting Forum (Aug 29, 2013)

Bet with vcash on Liverpool - Manchester here
http://www.betting-forum.com/sportsbook/liverpool-vs-manchester-united-virtual-betting.2/
We have implemented a feature which allows you to have vcash on our forum. It is now for fun, but later we will use it to make contests with prizes.
Also expect more matches to be added for vbetting. Now I am still testing it and working on it.


----------



## Betting Forum (Aug 29, 2013)

[parsehtml]<script type="text/javascript">affkey="d081b62cfa9b3838459d458df47e06ae";boxid=3717;</script><script type="text/javascript" src="http://affiliates.valuechecker.co.uk/scripts/unit-serve.php"></script>[/parsehtml]


----------



## HowToBet (Aug 29, 2013)

Manchester City v Hull predictions & betting tips

 Manchester City started off in some style with 4-0 at home against Newcastle, but was beaten by Cardiff last Premier League Match day in Wales. They controlled much of the game and dominated possession wise. They were also dominant in much of the duel play. For all their attacking talent they could only get 5/16 shots on target. From those five shots they did manage two goals. However, letting Cardiff score three with only six shots on target and nine in total highlighted the Problems City had in defense with Martinez deputizing in the center of it with Lescott. It didn’t help much either that Hart made an absolute foul of himself either. Jovetic, Richards and Kompany are still out, but Nastacic could get involved either for Martinez or Lescott.

 Hull were beaten 2-0 by Chelsea in their Premiership opener, but won 1-0 against Norwich in the weekend. This even if Yannick Sagbo was sent off with more than 60 minutes to go (at this point they were 1-0 up). Sagbo will be sitting out here. As you can imagine, after that Hull focused on denying Norwich space. This will be more of the same for Hull. Manchester City will be in the driving seat. Norwich will focus on defending. Against Chelsea I think Hull did a decent job and Chelsea had to work for the win.

 Run of play predictions

 Against Hull I think Manchester City will be less tested at the back, so the loss of Kompany and Richards will be less felt. Hull is no easy opponent as they play safety first and has been pretty good in the passing department, but Manchester City has so much attacking options, they’ll be creating many chances, and at home soil I think they will convert.

 Manchester City v Hull betting tips

 I got a couple of betting tips for you. My first betting tip is Manchester City to win to nil priced at 4/5 (1.80) with bet365. I think the odds are overly focused on Kompany being out. As stated, I doubt Hull will get many chances here, and Lescott/Martinez/Nastacic is more than good enough pairings to keep Hull at bay.

 My second betting tip is Manchester City -1.5 on the Asian Handicap, also with bet365. The price is 1.55 (11/20). Manchester City showed against Newcastle what they can do. I think they’ll be eager to punish Hull so they can put the Cardiff game behind them. With Dzeko, Aguero, Silva, Navas and Negredo available they should be secured at least two goals here.


----------



## bestbets (Aug 30, 2013)

Cardiff City vs Everton Betting Tips and Match Prediction
Thursday, 29 August, 2013 - 09:45 to Saturday, 31 August, 2013 - 14:00

Cardiff made a solid statement at home beating Manchester City, well against the odds and are still 23/10 to win at home, thus bookmakers seeing this as a fluke?

Best match odds:

Cardiff – 23/10 Stan James

Draw – 5/2 Bet Victor

Everton – 13/10 Paddy Power

No disrespect to Everton, but the 13/10 does not appeal, especially on the receipt of Cardiff taking out the title contenders. Everton will have seen their opponents in play and identified potential weaknesses in their play. Interestingly Cardiff have their first opportunity to win back to back wins in the top flight since 1962.

The season is still early on, and BetVictor goes 4/5 that both teams score and the same firm going just 8/13 with the home team getting a goal start. Retrospectively the 8/13 is rubbish value in respects of the draw and win prices well above 2/1 so avoid at all costs. Our recommendation will be for both teams to score, as Everton have been strong away from home and only narrowly lost to Chelsea in the last six games.

Everton will get their goal on receipt of what they learnt watching back Cardiff’s last home game performance. Cardiff will get a goal through the big support that show up, and if the home side are to survive the season, there home form will be pinnacle this season!

Cardiff v Everton Betting Tips

Both teams to score - 4/5 Betway

Open a new Betway account today and get a free £50 bet activated to your account. This means your first bet comes risk free because win or lose you will get your original £50 back as a free bet.


----------



## PunterAssist (Aug 31, 2013)

Arsenal v Tottenham

Tottenham come into this match 3 points ahead of Arsenal thanks to two narrow 1-0 wins, both Soldado penalties. Arsenal have won 5-2 in the last two North London derbies at The Emirates, with Tottenham’s 3-2 win in 2010 being their first away win at Arsenal in the Premier League since 1993 however Tottenham have failed to concede a goal this season and look a much more solid team with Capoue, Sandro, Dembele and Paulinho vying for places in midfield. 

Arsenal will be without Lukas Podolski after the German limped off with a torn hamstring in their 3-0 win over Fenerbahce in midweek. Gareth Bale won’t play for Tottenham again and is expected to complete his move to Real Madrid in the next couple of days.

This fixture has produced more goals than any other fixture in Premier League history and in previous seasons this match would have been a clear over 2.5 goals bet, which would have won in the last 9 meetings, but with Tottenham's new personnel changing their style from being a very fast counter attacking team to a more compact high pressing team and Podolski's injury the 1.7 (Bet365) for over 2.5 goals is looking to be the fair odds.

10 of Olivier Giroud’s 11 goals came at The Emirates last season and he has never scored outside of London in the Premier League and he can be had at 2.88 (Stan James) to score anytime which does appeal as Arsenal will have to try to play a more long ball approach to their big frontman to combat the physicality of Tottenham's midfield.

Tottenham will need Paulinho’s energy in midfield alongside Capoue and Mousa Dembele to limit the time that Arsenal’s more creative players such as Santi Cazorla and Jack Wilshere (doubtful) have on the ball.

There is an added element to this match in that it is a north London derby and both teams fans will demand 100% commitment and it is very likely that these two teams will be playing for 4th place this season so it is more important not to lose than it is to win this match.

Arsenal head into the game with a host of injuries, as midfielders Jack Wilshere (ankle) and Aaron Ramsey (groin) are both doubts, while Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain (knee), Thomas Vermaelen (back), Mikel Arteta (thigh) and Lukas Podolski (hamstring) all miss out. Tottenham have doubts over the fitness of Aaron Lennon (ankle).

Arsenal had a good win over Fenerbahce midweek to follow up their impressive win over Fulham last weekend while Tottenham have made hard work against bottom half teams in their opening two league games.

Tottenham will be on the back foot in this match and their midfield will be putting in some strong tackles to combat the speed of Arsenal's midfield and they will get a few yellow cards especially if Arsenal take the lead who go into this match as favourites while Tottenham are still getting to know their new players.

Recommended Bet: Tottenham -0.5 Total Cards @ 1.825 (Bet365)

Predicted strike rate: 70% for a ROI of 28%

Navigate to match market on Bet365 > Click on 'Cards' > Click on 'Asian Handicap Cards'


----------



## Bultip (Sep 1, 2013)

Arsenal - Tottenham

17:00 (CET)


Arsenal will play with Tottenham in one of the most interesting matches from the third round of the Premier League. The game will be played at “Emirates Stadium” on Sunday. The Gunners have one win and one loss in their matches in the championship this season. The team of Arsene Wenger lost from Aston Villa (1:3) in the first round and beat Fulham (3:1) last weekend. Tottenham is with two victories since the start of the campaign. The Spurs won against Crystal Palace (1:0) and Swansea City (1:0). I think that in the match there will have over 2.5 goals. In some of the last derbies between both teams had many goals and I expect that now Arsenal and Tottenham could make a spectacle of goals again. Last season the match between the two teams at “Emirates Stadium” finished with victory for the Gunners with 5:2. 

Prediction: Over 2.5 goals @1,70 bet365


----------



## JohnyG (Sep 3, 2013)

Manchester United are low this season. Alex parting with the team was always going to end in crisis.


----------



## Rochaudet (Sep 12, 2013)

*The match would have had to have finished in a Liverpool victory by an exact 1 goal margin. JohnyG you are right, At present Manchester team is not playing well.
*


----------

